# Stereo Removal & Installation Parts & Tools for MKIV Jetta/Golf/GTI



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a thread that hopefully many can find easily and will try to answer the questions of "What do I need to install my new stereo", or "Which harness or adapter do I need"? This isn't the gospel, but is a great point of reference for those who just don't know where to go or what to get. Maybe a good Sticky thread to post.
Here are the tools to remove both single and double din headunits:
*Removal Tools*
Crutchfield Removal Tool (works with single and double din models):
Part Number: 120869001
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...p=990
42 Draft Designs Single Din Tool
http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html
42 Draft Designs Double Din Tool
http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html

Single Din Specific Parts (tools above):
Metra Harness Adapter
Part Number: 70-1784
Crutchfield Harness Adapter
Part Number: 120701784
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...=2977
Scosche Harness Adapter
Part Number: VW01B
http://www.scosche.com/products/productID/689
Scosche Harness Adapter W/Reverse (not sure what the difference is)
Part Number: VW01RB
http://www.scosche.com/products/productID/690
Antenna Adapters 
Metra Antenna Adapter
Part Number: 40-VW53
Crutchfield Non Amplified Antenna Adapter
Part Number: 12040VW12
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...=2569
Crutchfield Amplified Antenna Adapter
Part Number: 12040VW54
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...=2569
Scosche Amplified Antenna Adapter
Part Number: VWA2B
http://www.scosche.com/products/productID/211
Door Speaker Adapter Rings
Scosche Adapter Rings (universal to the car, not stereo type)
Part Number: SAVW6
http://www.scosche.com/products/productID/874
Double Din Parts (tools at top)
Dash Kits
Metra Dash Kit
Part Number: 88-00-9008
Crutchfield Dash Kit
Part Number: 120988999
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...=3121
Scosche Dash Kit
Part Number: VW2350B
http://www.scosche.com/products/productID/192
Harness Adapter
Metra Harness Adapter
Part Number: XSVI-9003-NAV
Crutchfield Harness Adapter
Part Number: 120709003
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...avf=N
Scosche Harness Adapter
Part Number: VW07SR
http://www.scosche.com/products/productID/1857
Antenna Adapters
Metra Antenna Adapter
Part Number: 40-EU55
Crutchfield Non Amplified Antenna Adapter
Part Number: 12040EU20
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...=2569
Crutchfield Amplified Antenna Adapter
Part Number: 12040EU55
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...=2569
Scosche Antenna Adapter Non Reverse (not sure what that is)
Part Number: VWA3B
http://www.scosche.com/products/productID/212
Scosche Antenna Adapter With Reverse
Part Number: VWA3RB
http://www.scosche.com/products/productID/213
Steering Wheel Control Adapter
See Crutchfield Link For specific application(s) as there are many available. Easy one stop shop to get an idea at least
http://www.crutchfield.com/g_1...=3405
Misc. Adapters and Interface Components
Aux Input Adapter
Scosche Aux Input Adapter
Part Number: AXVW
http://www.scosche.com/product...D/513
Line Level Converters (to add an amp to factory system via speaker leads - 2 channel models listed)
Metra Adjustable 2 Channel Line Level Converter (for adding amps to factory systems via speaker leads with gain control with up to 80 watts input)
Part Number: ALOC608
Metra Fixed Line Level Converter (fixed gain output up to 80 watts input)
Part Number: ALOC205
Metra Adjustable 2 Channel Line Level Converter (up to 30 watts non monsoon)
Part Number: ALOC60
Metra Fixed Line Level Converter (fixed gain output up to 30 watts input non monsoon)
Part Number: ALOC10
Scosche Adjustable 2 Channel Line Level Converter (for adding amps to factory systems via speaker leads with gain control with up to 80 watts input)
Part Number: LOC80
http://www.scosche.com/product...D/994
A link to Crutchfield's section of Factory Sound Processors available to add amps and other components to factory systems that are much cleaner than line level converters.
http://www.crutchfield.com/g_3...=6870
There may be some things I am missing, but this pretty much covers all bases. Visit the sites above for the parts and pricing, and also to input your specific model if not shown and they will point you in the right direction. Also as a mention, PAC is another supplier of audio interface parts. Here is a link to their site also 
http://www.pac-audio.com/ 
Also as an honorable mention...Factory dash pocket is the best solution when changing from a double din to single din head unit to fill the hole. I don't have a part number, but it is the OEM one and the cheapest place to find one is here in the classifieds. 


_Modified by dr.chop at 8:09 AM 11-19-2009_


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

bump just in case


----------



## dirtydumpd18t (Jan 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

good stuff


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dirtydumpd18t)*

copy this into the stickied faq at the top of the page, or a link into this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

bump to help those who don't know it's here


----------



## ACraig (Apr 12, 2003)

Nice reference, thanks for posting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Luvofgti22 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bump - Thx for the list


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

bump for those who need it...


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

bump...needs to be in the FAQ sticky


----------

